# Front Brake Vibration (other than warped rotors)



## nebone18 (Feb 3, 2005)

So I've been having this vibration from front brakes. It does not shake the steering wheel, only creates vibration in the pedal. Happens at low and hi speed and specifically when coming to a stop. If I wham on the brakes at high speed, they are smooth for a day then the vibration comes back.
Brakes are: 2001 Audi A4 Quattro w/
12.3 Slotted ECS Rotors w/ TT Cariers
Mintex Red Box Pads 
New Brake Fluid (been shaking before)
I think it has to do something with the slots, might be caked up with dust and are uneven on the pad.
Rotors have couple thousand miles on them and don't have the symptoms of being warped?


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Front Brake Vibration (nebone18)*

You will notice some noise/vibration with slotted rotors - that is normal.
Other than that, I would try a different brake pad. Mintex do not hold up very well to heat and are worse than OEM. Hawk HPS is a better bet.


----------



## Lehmann108 (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: Front Brake Vibration (nebone18)*

Grease your caliper guide pins with a high temperature synthetic lube. This is the cause of about 95% of the problems with vibration. Your rotors are not warped!


----------



## nebone18 (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: Front Brake Vibration (Lehmann108)*

I'll check out the guide pins for sure. Thanks


----------



## nebone18 (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: Front Brake Vibration (nebone18)*

I found a passenger tie-rod end to have a ripped boot. Could this have any connection to vibration when coming to a stop? Just vibration in brake pedal and not the wheel.


----------



## Mortal_Wombat (Jan 29, 2004)

it could be contributing, but like the second poster said....slotted rotors DO cause a limited amount of vibration
its why they suck


----------



## nebone18 (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: (Mortal_Wombat)*

I had these brakes on for a while and they have been fine. This vibration now is pretty agressive and makes me not wanna use brakes. Its not that confident feeling that the car usually gives me.
I have new tie-rod ends and might install at least this one tomorrow.


----------



## Mortal_Wombat (Jan 29, 2004)

its possible that you've also got some pad deposits


----------



## nebone18 (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: (Mortal_Wombat)*

I lubed the slider pins and cleaned the slots on the rotors to a shine and still got the vibration issue. 
The If I use the brakes normally they are fine but start vibrating when coming to a stop or at hard braking.


----------



## rcbros (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: (nebone18)*

If you have a ripped boot check to make sure your tie rods do not have play, you'll need to get the front off the ground to check this. I had the same problem and thought it was only my brakes, I got an alignment done at work and found out my tierods were shot.
Got new tie rods and the problem has gone, now its time to get new brakes


----------



## nebone18 (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: (rcbros)*

I just put on brand new Heavy Duty tie rod ends this week and problem is still there.


----------



## nebone18 (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: (nebone18)*

I found this when I took the pads off...


----------

